# Clare100's New Puppy



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is Daisy ... 

Meet Clare100's new cockapoo puppy. She is a F1 Cockapoo (Working Cocker Spaniel Mini Poodle Mix) ... with a stunning Chocolate Parti coat ...

Lovely puppy ...


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

What beautiful puppies, even I'm
Tempted but at the moment Rufus is enough to handle !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Clare, your Daisy has a very pretty face. So glad your post about disheartening search turned in to finding your perfect puppy! 

Welcome Daisy :hug:


----------



## Clare100 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks jojo for putting pics up for me.. Will try and put a few more up...
Can't believe that my post ended so happily.. Thanks to some lovely people on here...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You are both very lucky to have a puppy from Katie...they have had the perfect start to life.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I love Daisy! Lovely markings, you are a lucky lady Clare


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations Clare and JoJo on your new pups, they look adorable. Especially like the last pic, they look so bright-eyed!

Sue x


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

I love her colouring, as she reminds me of someone who came to live at our house recently.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

oh so cute! Jojo, Fudge looks so much like Vincent when we got him....it's making me broody!!!

Also Daisy is sooooooooooooooooo adorable! You are both lucky ladies


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness, sooo CUTE!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Daisy is so pretty and she did make me think of Tonka when I saw her. Will be interesting to see how alike they become as their coats develop, especially as they are both working x mini. So glad it worked out positively for you Clare. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Clare I'm sooo happy for you. I think Daisy is gorgeous. 

I will follow Daisy's progress as well as the rest of the litter. Wouldn't it be lovely if they all appeared on here.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Clare Daisy is beautiful!! I have had a few choc and white partis and i just love them,the lovely elmo( who i posted a pic of earlier) is one of them,cant wait to more pics of daisy as she grows xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaah, Daisy is gorgeous, such a sweet looking little girl with gorgeous big eyes


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Clare, when is Daisy home or I have I missed it?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Clare I'm sooo happy for you. I think Daisy is gorgeous.
> 
> I will follow Daisy's progress as well as the rest of the litter. Wouldn't it be lovely if they all appeared on here.


Yes , it certainly would be Julie.........


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Clare, when is Daisy home or I have I missed it?


I think she is being collected this weekend... she is even more gorgeous in the fur!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Clare only a few more sleeps and we will be waiting for a Daisy update  I hope she is everything you ever dream of ... hey if she is anything like her sister Fudge, you have lots of puppy cuddles coming your way  such a good puppy ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is just beautiful, you must be sooo excited!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Another choccy baby she is beautiful!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

What a stunner! x


----------



## Clare100 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yay.. She is now home and has settled in perfectly. The journey back took 4 hrs and daisy was either not impressed with the other halfs driving or his car... Lol.... And was a little sick ok a lot (all in the first 30mins). But after that excitement spent the rest of the journey asleep..
She has spent most of her time chasing Dylan the lab round and round the garden and he seems very happy with the new addition and is happy to share his bed with her (well a small corner of it anyway). All crashed out now and ready for bed (and that's just me) lol...
So pleased are little daisy is home and so pleased we found such a lovely pup well worth the journey to York.. Big thank you to Katie if you see this as we are so pleased with little Daisy and all your hard work has paid off as she has fitted in so well with the kids and Dylan (sadly cats are not as happy with the new arrival but I'm sure they will come round in the end, well tolerate her anyway)... 
Will try and put pics up tomorrow...


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations Clare, she looks such a sweetie, can't wait to see more piccies of her


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome home Daisy x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh fab Daisy is home and doing well .. I am so pleased for you Clare ...   

Bigs cockapoo hugs from Fudge xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yey Clare glad all went so well, Daisy is a beaut... I emailed Katie to say she was gorg when I saw the advert, she is going to be a looker, congratulations x x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to your pics Clare! Glad Daisy is home and well. x


----------



## Clare100 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well she has made herself at home... She has spent this afternoon investigating the garden and having a crazy run round with Dylan the Lab... They seem to have hit it off and are spending this evening crashed out together on Dylans bed. Its great to have her home and im sure there will be plenty more crazy antics to come...


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

She's so pretty  congrats on your new arrival Clare xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Great pics Clare, looks like Daisy has really settled in


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely pics - love seeing the two of them together - looks like they are getting on really well! She looks a bundle of fun! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos .... looks like the two of them are getting along really well.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh what lovely photos Clare .. I am so pleased for you  You have two gorgeous dogs .. xxx


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Your new puppy looks gorgeous and it looks like amazing fun having two dogs.My husband has just got cold feet about getting a second puppy so I am very envious [and very broody again I must stop looking at this site]Hope all goes well


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely photo's Clare...Ted says Hi to his big sister


----------



## Clare100 (Apr 25, 2012)

Colin I think a family reunion is on the cards for the southern branch of the family...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good idea Clare


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ooh can't wait...I love any poo meets...but a family reunion...bliss, just let me know when!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG cant take it these pups are too cute for words!! want one!


----------

